# chesapeake bay bbq contest



## Finney (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn. Another one I can't get to because of everything else.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn. Another one I can't get to because of everything else.



You gots way too much clutter. That would make a great tombstone, "He can't make it because of everything else."


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

Dagnabit Muskee!  Another close event I can't make either.  Kenny Chesney concert that weekend, gonna PARTY!!  Maybe next year!  Not much prize money considering the entry fee, but it's for a good cause.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":33cl0sj5]Dagnabit Muskee!  Another close event I can't make either.  Kenny Chesney concert that weekend, gonna PARTY!!  Maybe next year!  Not much prize money considering the entry fee, but it's for a good cause.


who the f$%k is kenny cheesney?    

this is a first year contest.  next year will be better.[/quote:33cl0sj5]

His parking lot party is gonna be close to Buffetts!  Did you see the pic's from last year and how much fun I had???


----------



## Finney (Jul 14, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.  Let me write that down. :writeb:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i've never heard of him, but if it's like a *buttet* concert i may have to rethink my decision.   :!:



I don't go to those "alternate lifestyle" concerts.  Tell me how they are!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":5gfusl3n][quote="brian j":5gfusl3n]i've never heard of him, but if it's like a *buttet* concert i may have to rethink my decision.   :!:



I don't go to those "alternate lifestyle" concerts.  Tell me how they are![/quote:5gfusl3n]
i don't go either.  maybe we should ask greg.   [/quote:5gfusl3n]

Greg's the Chairman!


----------



## Finney (Jul 14, 2006)

$200 entry plus meats for all catagories for a chance to win $300 tops.   
I don't think they will get a whole lot of "takers" if they don't live close by.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

No can do this year.  I am marking my calender for next year though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

So Brian, how'd you do buddy???


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

I should have remembered that that was today when Wolfey told me he was hung over from that concert this morning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I should have remembered that that was today when Wolfey told me he was hung over from that concert this morning.



Finney, let's try to get the BBQ-4-U Comp Team together do this one next year!


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm there.  I would have done it with you this year but the schedule was just too hectic for this one.  Nothing to do with fun either.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm there.  I would have done it with you this year but the schedule was just too hectic for this one.  Nothing to do with fun either.



I hear ya!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2006)

WHOA!!!!!!!!  Congrats on a fantastic job!!!!!!!  Now share all your secrets! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations, It's great to hear your name called  at the end. You were one appearance point away from grand.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow Brian. Looks like I could use a chicken recipe from you asap! [-o<


----------



## oompappy (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations Brian!!!  =D> 
Less than 1 point away from Grand Champ!!!
Looks like a big point spread between first and fifth place.


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Great job. =D>  =D>  =D> 
Yeah,  fork up some recipes. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Way to go !!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations Brian! Terrific job!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2006)

Come back and tell us how to do the chicken!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic job Brian!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!   =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

How did they pronounce the name of the team that finished third place in Ribs?  Have to be very careful with that one! :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Way to go Brian...great job. =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":39ghg44s]Come back and tell us how to do the chicken!!!


i can't tell you how to cook the chicken but larry can tell you how to cook the ribs.   :!:[/quote:39ghg44s]
Did you use WolfeRub on anything? :-k


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic job Brian.  There is one you wont soon forget.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Great job Brian =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

How many teams were there?


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal.  Once again... Way to go.  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

I love cook sites that are asphalt!!  That makes it easy on us!  8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":14vza9qc]I love cook sites that are asphalt!!  That makes it easy on us!  8-[


yea.  i bet it's a lot easier on you than gary's.  *i saw him spraying the area down with water before you got there *but he made us promise not to tell you.   8-[[/quote:14vza9qc]
I didn't tell him to do that.... I don't care what stories come out later...
That's my response. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't tell him to do that.... I don't care what stories come out later...
That's my response. 8-[[/quote:27uiy7kt]

I've hated ya'll for years...................BASTARDS!!!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Way to go, Brian!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome job Brian!  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 31, 2006)

Great Job Brian!!!...  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics. :!: 
Who was the hottie handing out the ribbons? 8-[


----------



## DaleP (Aug 1, 2006)

Pics of the turn ins looked good. I have the bargain of a life time for you Brian. You give me the first place chicken recipe, and I will give you my 24th place pp recipe.

I also liked the heavily sauced brisket. Thats how I like it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2006)

Great looking turn in's Brian!  No pulled pork??


----------

